# NO SMARTPHONE - Should I have Uber send me an Iphone for $10 a week or buy a smartphone myself?



## Freddie Barry (Jan 10, 2016)

Just signed up for Uber....The only thing left to do is to get a smartphone.

I need references from people who have had Uber send them an Iphone....
Can you stop using it whenever you want if you decided to buy your own phone? I may just want to use their iphone for a month and then buy my own smartphone
Is $10 a week really the only fee that's involved?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Some areas do deposits on the phone as well. The Uber phone can't be used for calls or texts so you still need your own phone. Generally moving to your own smart phone and combining the two bills into one is the cheaper option.

You should be able to turn in the Uber phone at any point and have them stop charging you.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Neither. Run from uber while you still can.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Neither. Run from uber while you still can.


Spot on! The absolute most honest advice you could have given....RUN!!!!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been doing Uber with a rotary residential phone. You mean I've been doing it wrong???!!!


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

If you have to take on any upfront cost to do Uber - it's not worth it.

If Uber is the only reason you'd ever have a smartphone, you are probably better off not ubering and not paying for the smartphone. 

At .85c mile it's just not worth it for you.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Slon said:


> If you have to take on any upfront cost to do Uber - it's not worth it.
> 
> If Uber is the only reason you'd ever have a smartphone, you are probably better off not ubering and not paying for the smartphone.
> 
> At .85c mile it's just not worth it for you.


And it's $15/week for the uber iphone these days. For $780/year I'm sure you can find a smartphone for less than that.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Please stop, what you're proposing is not even worth the hassle.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

The Fisher-Price phones Uber issues are not worth it. Buy your own.


----------

